# Key levels - Gold, Oil, S&P 500, Dow Jones, ASX 200 and others



## charttv (9 November 2005)

Hello all,

I have just completed a basic scan of several major markets including the ASX 200, light crude contract, spot gold, FTSE, DAX and Nikkei amongst others.

You might like to view my handiwork here

http://www.pollux.biz/charttv/charttvglobal/charttvglobal.html

duration 8:11


----------



## happytrader (9 November 2005)

Thanks Malcolm

Excellent as always!

Cheers
Happytrader


----------



## RichKid (12 November 2005)

Great to see the good work continuing! Getting better and better imo, keep it up.


----------

